# 1973 Raleigh Chopper MK2  3-speed....  Keep Original Paint or Repaint ??



## Mikey (Mar 18, 2012)

* 1973 Raleigh Chopper MK2  3-speed restoration,   The original paint has a hand full of scratches and kicks on the frame and fork. I cleaned & polished it.... It now looks pretty good.  Any comments about keeping original paint, or repainting it like New???  I'm thinking on keeping it original....What do you think???   Thanks.....*


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 19, 2012)

Clean it up real good and keep it original......not to many Chopper fans here......good luck with the bike


----------



## Mikey (Mar 20, 2012)

Well it's all cleaned & polished and all put back together..........I'm glad that I didn't repaint it now!!  It's missing a few small parts, but its almost ready to take for a spin!!    So far it's 100% original, even the tires (rear SLICK Red Lines) The handlebars are rusted past the chrome, so until I get them re-chromed, I covered them with handlebar tape.....(looks better than RUST!!)  The rest of the chrome is almost like New!!  The frame has a few scratches on it that are not as noticeable after I waxed it.


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice job.....nice bike.....


----------

